# Favorite blade bait colors?



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

So this october I finally got a chance to use some blade baits I have on Gun Lake and I think I found one of my new favorite deep lake techniques. I'm planning on making a reasonable sized purchase in the near future and was hoping I could get some opinions on colors (not for Gun Lake specifically, statewide). I'll mostly be going for walleye and smallies. So far I have one or two gold/silver ones, some clown and I just bought a wonderbread. I've also been looking at some purple colors that look very attractive. Am I going down the right path or am I possibly missing a key michigan color?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like solid gold or chartreuse with a black back. Check out D&R sports if your near kazoo they have a great selection.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

mjh4 said:


> I like solid gold or chartreuse with a black back. Check out D&R sports if your near kazoo they have a great selection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I don't think I've seen any chartreuse black back... I'll have to take a look around. Do you have a preferred blade brand? I was thinking about stocking up when the ultimate fishing show comes around but I may check out D&R as well, I should be down that way soon. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

D&R has a bunch of different brands of blade baits I kind of like the blitz blade comes with VMC hooks plus they have glow in the dark colors as well have caught a few eyes on the glow in the dark chartreuse fishing rivers. Gold and orange would be a good smallie color.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

These are my favorite colors for jigging blade baits for walleye in the spring on Erie.
Captain Jays.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

DET--Dead End Tackle makes great ones

One of our great sponsors as well


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 352309
> These are my favorite colors for jigging blade baits for walleye in the spring on Erie.
> Captain Jays.


I actually just bought a wonderbread from them. The color was named "obama" on the package  .


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> DET--Dead End Tackle makes great ones
> 
> One of our great sponsors as well


Thanks for the tip I'm checking them out now. Good prices too.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I buy all mine from RJ Lures, called Trigger Blades. Great colors and VMC hooks


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the best luck with gold & silver in clear water early and late in the year. Usually fish them in the Great Lakes or connecting waters and that might be why those colors work well, imitating goby & young bait fish common in the big lakes. Heddon Sonar, Silver Buddy and Cicada are all good, silver best for smallmouth, gold better for walleye, cisco and whitefish. 1/4oz for the smaller mouth fish, 1/2 oz for the bass & 'eyes. Never had much luck with the ones that include rattles, do sometimes have to switch out the hooks because they foul on the bait. Prefer a limp mainline & then a couple feet of stiff leader from a quality barrel swivel to avoid line twist.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

In dirtier water such as Saginaw River, I like Chartruese. Another good color for eyes in Sag Bay is mostly white, with blue head. They do work great though.


----------



## Zach Gula (Jul 12, 2019)

ogie said:


> So this october I finally got a chance to use some blade baits I have on Gun Lake and I think I found one of my new favorite deep lake techniques. I'm planning on making a reasonable sized purchase in the near future and was hoping I could get some opinions on colors (not for Gun Lake specifically, statewide). I'll mostly be going for walleye and smallies. So far I have one or two gold/silver ones, some clown and I just bought a wonderbread. I've also been looking at some purple colors that look very attractive. Am I going down the right path or am I possibly missing a key michigan color?


A brighter blue tends to work best for me.


----------

